# 10 acres Vacant Land Bristow Oklahoma $24,000



## chuckie (Feb 4, 2010)

Lot Size 10 acres

DESCRIPTION
Cash Price $2,400/acre

Owner Financing available
$2,600/acre
$3,000 down and $250/month

Land options include: pasture, forest, ponds, and creeks

more land available

Please visit our website for further information: Morethanland.com
Pics and location at link
http://tulsa.craigslist.org/reo/1657316183.html


Another source: www.pawneeland.com More rural areas Terlton, OK 74081

* (918) 865-2229


----------

